# Mehr bass in Windows [evtl. tool]



## Paradizogeeko (30. Januar 2004)

Schön guten Tag,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Tool o.Ä., damit ich mehr bass in WIndows habe. Quasi als wenn in Windows ein Equalizer integriert wäre.
Ich hab ne einfache SB 16 PCI 


iku


----------



## tuxracer (30. Januar 2004)

Zum abspielen den WinAmp verwenden, der hat nen Equalizer.

Oder ich glaub der neue Mediaplayer hat das auch, aber der braucht viel mehr Resourcen


----------



## Paradizogeeko (30. Januar 2004)

Das weiss ich doch.
Ich möchte aber keine Musik abspielen (sonst könnt ich dass auch über meine Anlage regeln).
Es soll alle sounds betreffen, die aus meinem Kopfhörerausgang gehen, denn es ist für meine Kopfhörer.


----------



## jore (31. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht, ob deine SB 16 so eine Option hat, aber oft kann man Trebble und Bass unter den Erweiterten Einstellungen in der Lautstärkeregelung (Taskleiste) einstellen.


Gruß

jore


----------



## tuxracer (3. Februar 2004)

@jore


ne das ist eben sein Problem

Die SB16 hat diese Option nicht.

Er müsste eben einen EQ habe, der nicht gekoppelt ist an ein Progi.
Leider kenne ich keinen solchen.


----------



## jore (4. Februar 2004)

Hallo nochmal,

nach kurzer Frage an google, kam ich zu folgendem Ergebnis: http://www.ezetest.com/acd/adeq.htm könnte Abhilfe schaffen. Allerdings nur für Windows 9x.


Gruß

jore


----------

